# San Francisco - Running WotC published D&D adventures



## jjk3 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a few players to run through the WotC published D&D adventures, running from level 1 to level 20. I'm thinking about running the following adventures:

- The Sunless Citadel (lvl 1-3)
- The Forge of Fury (lvl 3-5)
- Red Hand of Doom (lvl 5-12)
- Deep Horizon (lvl 13-15)
- Lord of the Iron Fortress (lvl 15-17)
- Bastion of Broken Souls (lvl 18-20)

I have run the Sunless Citadel before which was fun and played through the Red Hand of Doom which I thought was excellent. I have lots of experience running home brewed stuff, so it's entirely possible at some point that I will throw in my own stuff or heavily customize these adventures.

I'm looking to host the games at my place in the south part of San Francisco (Ingleside) about every other weekend. I'm thinking either Friday nights or Sunday days, depending on works for most of the players. We can switch it up for what ever works for people at the time.

So drop me a line at rpg@jjk3.com if you are a gamer who would love to help me turn these adventures into something more than just a hack and slash dungeon crawl and have not had the pleasure of playing through these adventures. Please let me know your game experience and if you own and/or have read a players hand book (not required, just to get an idea of you experience level).
Reply With Quote


----------



## BLion (Apr 6, 2007)

*Still looking for players?*

If you are still looking I am interested.  Played a lot in mid-80's-early 90's but  not much last 10 years.  Olny intersted in mature play not hack & slash.  Reveiwng v3.5 rules now.  Live down in San Mateo but travel is not a problem.


----------

